# under skin infection on finger



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

I have a small infection under the skin of one of my fingers. I was cleaning a pot and a piece of metal went up into the cuticle area. It had a little blood. Anyway, now I have a small bump and it is painful. If that were all, I'd not worry but...
I am a pianist and it is rather painful to play and I'm working on a big program and really need to practice. Since the bump has no defined head, I can't really pop it so I'm asking for some advice.

I've heard some of you talk about 'drawing salve' -would this work on this problem and where do I get it?

I tried soaking it in Epsom Salt last night and then putting antibiotic ointment on it. I thought it might soften everything up so the little bump could drain.

Thanks for any help,
Harplade


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

15 minute soaks in warm water with Betadine can really help an infection. Not sure if that really counts as natural but it is at least a home treatment.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Watch for any red streaks going up your hand from that finger in case of blood poisoning. Can you poke a hole in the area where you initially poked it to try to drain it and then keep soaking in salt water


----------



## Girl_Next_Door (Mar 16, 2009)

Are you POSITIVE you got out all the slivers?


----------



## Grits57 (Nov 29, 2008)

Sounds like there is still a foreign body in there. Infections are the body's way of getting rid of the invader. A few white blood cells suffered in the battle, thus the pus. Epsom Salt soaks as hot as you can stand. If it were me, I'd sterilize a needle and see if I could coax it out. Of course... I'm a surgical tech/first assist. Things like this don't bother me in the least.


----------

